# What temperature should a bean to cup machine output



## Dod2565 (May 10, 2015)

Hi

I have just purchased a delonghi esam 4000 bean to cup coffee machine I thought the coffee was not hot enough so I checked the temperature using a thermometer and found the coffee was only 65 degrees. I was sent a replacement but this gives the same result. Surely this is not the correct temperature for coffee after put milk in it I have to warm it up. What temperature should these machines produce.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Dod2565 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just purchased a delonghi esam 4000 bean to cup coffee machine I thought the coffee was not hot enough so I checked the temperature using a thermometer and found the coffee was only 65 degrees. I was sent a replacement but this gives the same result. Surely this is not the correct temperature for coffee after put milk in it I have to warm it up. What temperature should these machines produce.


I don't know how hot bean to cups are supposed to reach but I suspect that is all your model will output.

You can try to increase the temp by warming your cups before, plus I have seen lots of comments about nuking b2c drinks to bring up to temp?

What temperature is the milk you are adding as that may also be too cold, the milk should be 65c but I believe that most b2c machines don't reach that.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

65degrees would be a normal temperature for an espresso/espresso based drink.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

This is normal, I have had a couple of b2c machines, all the same. Options are heat milk before adding to coffee or heat coffee milk mix inn microwave after drink is made.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> This is normal, I have had a couple of b2c machines, all the same. Options are heat milk before adding to coffee or heat coffee milk mix inn microwave after drink is made.


I simply make an "espresso" with the bean to cup and then add the hot water from a Kettle, added benefit of not having to fill the BTC water tank so often


----------



## Dod2565 (May 10, 2015)

Is there any b2c machine or filter machine able to make coffee at 85 - 90 degrees


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Few brew methods will produce finished coffee at 90deg. Good drip machines will aim ~85deg. Siphon is pretty temp stable, very quick (overdosed) Cafetiere brew, even a percolator?

But, seriously, isn't 85deg+ too hot to drink? 70deg is so hot that most people can't put their finger in it for more than a few seconds, even 50deg is darned hot if we're talking a bath? I often find I don't enjoy the start of a cup as much as the end, as I tuck in too early.

If you like piping hot coffee, that's great & you seem to know what you want, but maybe explore some coffee at lower temps too, certain flavours tend to be more apparent as it cools...you can always microwave it if you want to heat it up


----------

